# Steinhatchee Reefs



## teethdoc (Jun 8, 2017)

It's highly unlikely I will change course from what I know, but are there any reefs or bottom structure where we could pull up a few sheepshead not too far out if the seas are calm?  In Louisiana I run out to the rigs about 10 mi out in my boat on calm days.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 8, 2017)

My recollection is that the Steinhatchee reef is about 7 miles offshore.  Doable in good weather.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 8, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jun 8, 2017)

http://myfwc.com/conservation/saltwater/artificial-reefs/

On the righthand side of the page, there are "Locate Reefs" and "List of Florida Reefs" links.  Those should be all you need.  I plug them into google, then figure out how far off they are using the measuring tool.
SB


----------

